# Good karma



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

Awhile back I needed cash and sold a Walther PPS M1 in 40 on a local gun site. I've been thinking about getting another and right now the cash is in better shape then it was then. I went back on that site and found one listed for sale and bought it. I just got it home tonight, started going through the case and realized that it's my old pistol. There was paperwork from a local gun shop under the foam, with the owner's manual. Sure enough, there was that same paperwork. 
Call it karma, destiny, whatever, I was meant to own this pistol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...

Maybe nobody else wanted it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

54rambler said:


> Awhile back I needed cash and sold a Walther PPS M1 in 40 on a local gun site. I've been thinking about getting another and right now the cash is in better shape then it was then. I went back on that site and found one listed for sale and bought it. I just got it home tonight, started going through the case and realized that it's my old pistol. There was paperwork from a local gun shop under the foam, with the owner's manual. Sure enough, there was that same paperwork.
> Call it karma, destiny, whatever, I was meant to own this pistol.


LMAO! Funny stuff right there. I had one of the first generation ones in .40 a few years ago, but traded it off. Nothing the matter with the gun, but man that was hammering my hand in the .40 chambering.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

54rambler said:


> Awhile back I needed cash and sold a Walther PPS M1 in 40 on a local gun site. I've been thinking about getting another and right now the cash is in better shape then it was then. I went back on that site and found one listed for sale and bought it. I just got it home tonight, started going through the case and realized that it's my old pistol. There was paperwork from a local gun shop under the foam, with the owner's manual. Sure enough, there was that same paperwork.
> Call it karma, destiny, whatever, I was meant to own this pistol.


HAHA. While I was reading your post & I got to the part: I went back on that site and found one listed for sale and bought it, I immediately thought, 'wouldn't it be funny if it was the same pistol?'


----------

